# Bonvista T30 sudden, momentary power-loss



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

*X-Trail Bonavista sudden, momentary power-loss*

My X-trail Bonavista occasionally experiences sudden power-loss when travelling at more than 70km/h. It's like a hiccup, sudden reduction in speed, then 'catches' again. I'm at about 110k mileage. It never happens at lower speeds.

It's happened 3 times since May, and the 'service engine' light always come on afterwards (but only after a few minutes, never right away ??). I reset this by disconnecting/reconnecting the battery, then it is fine for days/weeks after. Haven't brought this to a dealer yet, mainly because the dealer here (in Germany) has no one who speaks good English (brought my x-trail from Canada here last year).

- Could be the fuel pump? Fuel filter? It happens when I am at 1/4 full or less.
- The O2 sensor? I read in other forums that changing this may help.
- Mis-fire, spark plugs? Still original plugs installed.
- Cam, throttle position sensor?

Anyone experience something similar?


----------



## Calculus (Feb 12, 2012)

Sound like the cam sensor. Had the same problem last year.

Calculus


----------

